# Some new muscle bikes :)



## PackRat (Feb 9, 2008)

Some sweet new muscle bikes... one's a Foremost and the others (if I remember correctly) are Sears... I think we're gonna have to keep the purple one!


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 12, 2008)

*chaingaurd*

i like the chaingard on the blue bicycle.
 is it a sears ?


----------



## SuperStuff (Feb 13, 2008)

*Chainguard*

I'm not sure the chainguard on the blue bike is original to the frame, but I could use it for another 20" frame that I know for sure it was used on. Would you be interested in selling or trading for that chainguard. I've been looking for that guard since I bought this bike frame off the Schwinn forum two years ago. 

Also I would be interested in finding out what the serial number is on the rear dropout on the orange bike. It might be hard to read since the bike appears repainted. Paint might be too thick. I know that frame/chainguard was made by Huffy, but the serial number can sometimes tell you if it was made for Sears, Western Flyer, or just for Huffy.


----------



## PackRat (Feb 17, 2008)

SuperStuff said:


> I'm not sure the chainguard on the blue bike is original to the frame, but I could use it for another 20" frame that I know for sure it was used on. Would you be interested in selling or trading for that chainguard. I've been looking for that guard since I bought this bike frame off the Schwinn forum two years ago.
> 
> Also I would be interested in finding out what the serial number is on the rear dropout on the orange bike. It might be hard to read since the bike appears repainted. Paint might be too thick. I know that frame/chainguard was made by Huffy, but the serial number can sometimes tell you if it was made for Sears, Western Flyer, or just for Huffy.




Hey there,
I was planning on taking some of these to the swap March 30th here in Illinois (there's info & directions in the Swap Meet / Events section here).... I'd rather keep them all together and sell them whole.  A friend has first dibs (doing a trade) so whatever's left I will probably bring.  I will let you know!

I will also take a look at the orange bike over the next couple days and figure out the serial number -- I'm interested as well!


----------



## PackRat (Feb 26, 2008)

SuperStuff said:


> Also I would be interested in finding out what the serial number is on the rear dropout on the orange bike. It might be hard to read since the bike appears repainted. Paint might be too thick. I know that frame/chainguard was made by Huffy, but the serial number can sometimes tell you if it was made for Sears, Western Flyer, or just for Huffy.




Hey there, it's badged as Foremost .... the chainguard has some lettering on it, looks to say Swinger or Slinger?  Lots of paint on there.  It's a 3 speed, 20".  There's a liscence sticker on it from 1971 .... The serial # is on the left rear dropout and reads: " 7H741796 " ...


----------



## skoda (Mar 4, 2008)

That's a very pretty unicorn seat!


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 4, 2008)

lmao I didn't even notice it that funny


----------



## PackRat (Mar 5, 2008)

skoda said:


> That's a very pretty unicorn seat!






militarymonark said:


> lmao I didn't even notice it that funny




Yeah it'd look pretty sweet on this bike .... lmao hahahahahaha


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 10, 2008)

hey we're did that picture come from? no one is supposed to see that lmao


----------

